# Need help finding 1/144 747-100/-200 kit



## deltaheavy (Sep 25, 2006)

FNG here (to the forum, not modeling). Looking for a 1/144 scale kit for a 747 -100 or -200 series, or a -400F. Don't want to do a -400 passenger version, as I find the extended upper deck visually repugnant. Only -200 series kit I can readily find is the Airfix kit, and I've read negative reports of Airfix quality.The early shorter deck just looks better to me, and that's what I'd like to model. Livery is not terribly important, but the scale (1/144) is. In a perfect world, I'd do a cargo -400 in KLM livery. Any ideas that do not involve modifying a -400 passenger kit? Thanks in advance!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've built several of Airfix's kits that have been issued by Minicraft in the US. The quality isn't perfect, but it isn't bad.

If you want to do a cargo -400, why not just get a passenger 400 and fill in the extra windows?


----------

